# Greetings from Belgium!



## Niina (Mar 25, 2003)

I just joined today, I'm Niina, 27 yrs old. Originally I come from Finland but I live in Belgium now with my husband. We have 2 cats, Kitty and Casper. You can see their homepage when you click my singature. enjoy, there's lots of nice pics to see and Casper and Kitty welcome you all!


----------



## Niina (Mar 25, 2003)

If the sig will show up.... 

(ok, there it is)


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Hi Niina. Your kitties are very pretty! I watched a few of the movies you have on your site, they're so cute. I visited Belgium last summer. It's very nice there. Welcome to the Cat Forum!


----------



## Niina (Mar 25, 2003)

Thanx! Glad you liked the movies!


----------

